# IUI Success Stories



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

​
Can all you lucky ladies who got you BFP's on IUI please post your stories here. Can you also state what treatment you were on and what dosage.

I think you would be really helping us TTC ladies.

xx Saila xx​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Sailaice,

Just to let you know that my story is on the "introducing the IUI girls" thread if you want to have a look there - I think there may be others on there from BFP girls.

If you can't find it give a me shout !

Minkey x


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Sailace

I remember you from way back when when we were both waiting for HCGs..

I'm more than happy to have the opportunity to go on about how lucky I am! 

I got kind of dragged into IUI before we were really ready as I was living abroad and went to get checked out before we'd been ttc for very long, 6 months or something but sometimes you just know something ain't right... It was in Eastern Europe and it's very cheap and very good so we did as much as we could over there as we could afford it there. I had 2 unmedicated IUI's over there, both times started bleeding after 5 days and got worse till AF arrived. Second time got a biochemical - +ve after 9 days (I know !!) but then neg after 12 days. People kept mentioning polyps but noone over there had the equipment to do a hysteroscopy. The story of that IUI is in a 2ww diary somewhere on here. 

Moved back to London - went straight to the Lister for another unmedicated IUI - same deal with bleeding etc. the Lister were so bad it was a joke - feedback on clinic reviews if you're interested - and we got our money back. 

Then decided to have a break over the summer as we were so down. 

I had

acupuncture once a fortnight for 4 months
5 sessions of hypnotherapy
took 50 mgs of DHEA hormone (for old eggs!) for 4 months
saw a herbalist

DH has no sperm probs so he did sweet FA. 

In the meantime my lovely eastern european dr diagnosed me with implantation problems and said i should do nothing else without a hysteroscopy - by email and for nothing. 

October went to Holly House - who recommended everything I wanted - ie a hysteroscopy and luteal suport (I have a slightly short luteal phase but I'm now wondering if that was a red herring) Had a month off ttc after the op (and they found a polyp on left hand side of womb - I only ovulate from left ovary due to cyst on right)  and then i injected the lowest dose of gonal f days 3/5/7, but didn't really respond, only one follie ( I was really gutted about that - DH was like, what's the point in even having the baste with just one? )but it was really early. HAd my baste then injected Ovitrelle every other day  - for 6 days I think. And that did it!

I was so not expecting it to work and it was really a last ditch preIVF go - I thought it would be good to get used to low doses of injections. But it works! I really thought IUI's were a bit of a waste of time and something to go through before IVF just to kind of try everything but they do work. I know in my 2ww there were at least 2 other successful iui 2ww diaries - and I was so sceptical about the whole thing. 

SO don't worry hon - they're so worth doing. I can;t believe we nearly didn't bother as DH was so negative about them and said it was a waste of money and emotion. You might be in that 10% that gets the BFP! 


Pxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Soliace
Well we had one ds  with no probs and had been trying for about 15 months before my gp would refer me. I had under active thyroid which they couldnt stablise and dh had low motilty and count!! We went straight for IUI as cons didnt think we needed any other tests at this stage. Dh and I had both been following Forseight plan of healthy eating, tons of vits and DH had been off the booze for over a year, poor thing. I had reflexology as the whole thing was so stressful. 

First they tried Clomid but did the opposite to me so tried first IUI unmedicated but neg. 2nd was with Injectables and fell preg. Hooray. I had previously contacted Foresight  again in desperation and she had advised DH to stop carrying his mob phone in his pocket and when it came to transfer the quality and quantity of sperm was sooo much better, I am convinced it had something to do with our success. Foresight are very over the top and if you listen to all their beliefs you would stop living but some of their basic principles make such good sense its worth a look. We both had our hair tested to see what we were lacking and it was quite a lot.

IUI does work and I am sure your consultant will do he / she can to help, I found it very frustrating and we had a few months were things werent even good enough to do tx and thats when its really hard but we got there in the end. Hope things work out for you and any questions I would be glad to help x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you so much for your lovely stories!! I really have gotten my hopes up just reading them!!

I remember you too P!! Congratulations on your BFP!!

tomsmummy sounds like my name is a bit of a mouthfull for you   you can just call me saila if it's easier


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sailaice so sorry, just realised my mistake sorry was in a rush when posted this morning.    Good luck with everything


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have got a mouthfull of a name! I hope AF arrives so I can start my IUI, hopefully I will have a story here one day myself.

Saila xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi again just remembered my drug was menopur lowest amount.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

My names sweetcheeks and i have a beautiful baby boy - via IUI .. 

We started our first cycle IVF/ICSI, due to low sperm count and PCO'S .. i was put on a dosage of 150 Menopur, when i went for scans it was shown that on my day '8' i had 6 follies, 2x 12mm, 2x 14mm & 1x 18mm & 1x 20mm .. they decided that that cycle would be 'cancelled' as there was insufficient follies. (not enough to take me to theatre with  ) ..

it was decided i had to wait 3 months to start a fresh new cycle. Until    ........ The man I will be very greatful too for the rest of my life, Dr Liberman, Of St Marys Hospital Manchester,  ..decided that i should be given the chance of IUI, last sperm count of my dh's was 18 million, and we agreed as anything was worth a try   ...

On Tuesday 31st january (almost a year ago  )  @11.30am, i was basted wirth just 7 million sperms !!!   

On Friday 17th February 2006 @ 17.35pm, We Tested POSTIVE!!!    

and we couldnt believe it .. we weas so happy and relived, we'd finally done it     

On Tuesday 24th October 2006 @ 16.11pm, weighing 8lb's exactly, we had a beautiful baby boy, we'd always dreamed of a baby boy and his name was always going to be Drew, we'd imagined him to be ever so cute, jsut like his daddy, with lovely blond hair ... and guess what -  Our Boy came out exactly how we'd imagined him to be & needless to say we named him 'Drew'!!!!!!

We secreatly hope to have another sibling for Drew when he is older, about 2 years old, fingers croosed with the way it happened last time, or even better, our con's advised 6 months trying naturally and 6 months round of clomid to make me ovulate ....  we may be able to do it again, but if we cant, we will always be eternally greatful and blessed that we have our beautiful son we always dreamt of ...    

Good Luck to you all ..................


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Saila!

Just wanted to say thank you for starting this thread.  We're starting IUI in April (currently awaiting A/F for my day 2-4 bloods then starting next cycle) and I'm enjoying reading this thread for encouragement.  I'd love to hear about any more success stories out there - they really keep me going!

Clara x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know that we had our first DIUI in April 05 and unfortunately got a   , but then we had our second DIUI in May 05 and got a  , again unfortunately I miscarried at 7 weeks.  We then had a small break to let my body recover and we had our 3rd DIUI in September 05 and amazingly got a .  This little bubs stayed with us and she was born on the 16th June 2006 although she is not so little now!  

We both feel so lucky that it worked for us, so I just wanted to wish all you ladies out there good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Any more success stories?  Would love to hear them ...


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

bump!


----------



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello

Hope my story encourages you ... I took 8IUIs to get my son!

I did 6 natural cycles (except some had HCG trigger) and 2 FSH cycles (the second one worked). My first FSH cycle I took 75IU merianol (think it's same as menopur) from day 3 onwards. The cycle it worked I took 150IU of merianol from day 3-6 and 75IU from then on. I had 3 follicles and they were umming and ahhing about whether to do the iui. I convinced them that after 7 unsuccessful ones it was worth trying!

I ended up with a singleton pregnancy which was great!

There were a lot of emotional ups and downs through those IUIs but worth it in the end, I was planning to move to IVF if that cycle hadn't worked.

My partner is now trying for our second child. She has had 6 unsuccessful IUIs and we are going to IVF now.

Good luck


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi!

I feel so lucky to be able to post a success story, I hope you'll be lucky soon too!

I had my first dIUI in November (natural cycle) and got a BFP.  Sadly, I miscarried at 6 weeks which was devastating.  Had another go in January this year and got another BFP!!  I'm now nearly 9 weeks pregnant and finally starting to believe that this might be the one!  Think positively, it can work and hopefully it will work for you!

Pippi xxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sailaice just wondering how things are going for you? 
Sending lots of   and positive thoughts  to all you ladies still waiting. Hope this will be your year.


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello Sailace,

I dont post that often but saw this post and thought i would reply to give you all some hope .

After 9 months of clomid [ovulated 8 out of 9 cycles] I had a laperoscopy where they found mild endo .I went on a 4 month course of prostap to help the endo and on the 5th month whilst still d/r on the prostap had my 1st course of IUI -BFN ,followed immediately by the 2nd cycle of IUI[up here in scotland my PCT offers 3 medicated cycles of IUI before going on to IVF]but I still had cysts remaining from 1st cycle so I did not respond at all to the drugs[menogon].I stimmed for 21 days at which point they abandoned the cycle.I had to come off all the drugs and wait until my normal cycle resumed which seemed to take AGES.

Anyway had my 3rd cycle of IUI in november and got a  . and at the end of the 2WW I did not even want to to a test because I could not face seeing 'not pregnant'for the zillionth time on the evil pee stick!

I am 18weeks and to be honest still cant believe it -I am still too superstitious to even make a ticker .

On that successful cycle I-
had 3 sessions of acupuncture and I think as a result ,I had a good lining -15mm a day or so before basting.
Consumed a whole heap of protein during stims

I was convinced it was not going to work and had just sent my application for IVF off in the post so it just goes to show it does work and that you must never give up hope!

Good luck and    to you !

Vickilouxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi

I had been ttc for 6 years.Where we lived in the North West IUI wasn't offered at all so I had 6 months of clomid with no success. Then because I was too old to go on the IVF waiting list I was told there was nothing more they could do for me.

We moved down South in 2004 & I didn't bother seeing my GP about tx as I thought the answer would be the same but then a friend of my from up north concieved after drilling & severe endo was removed & I realised I hadn't done everything I could have to get pg. So in Oct 2005 I saw my GP here who referred me to the Cons who retested everything & said 'I'm sure we can do something for you'! I had 4 months of clomid with scans but 2 cycles were abandoned due to cysts & 1 cycle I was convinced I was pg but AF came on day 27. I was also on the waiting list for IUI with the NHS but it was 18 months long & I wanted to be able to do IUI & eventually IVF if needed before I hit 40 so we went private with the same cons.

I had my first cycle of IUI in June/July & got a BFN. Normally cycles are done with a break but we were away the following month & so was the cons so we persuaded him to fit us in back to back. I started stims in Aug & IUI was done 25th with testing 9th Sept- the rest is history!!!!!

DS was born May 2006 & was worth every penny we spent trying to get him!


----------

